# Pressemeldung DAFV: Dorschjahrgang 2015 gesucht – 2016 gefunden



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

Berlin, den 14. Oktober 2016 
Pressemitteilung 
*Dorschjahrgang 2015 gesucht – 2016 gefunden ​*





Geschäftsführer DAFV A.Seggelke mit Dorschen der Jahrgänge 2015 und 2016

Die Prognosen für den Dorsch in der Ostsee sind niederschmetternd. Dem ohnehin gebeutelten Ökosystem der Ostsee scheint der Dorsch auszugehen! Ein Brutfischaufkommen der westlichen Population für das Jahr 2015 gleicht nach Aussagen vom Thünen-Institut einem Totalausfall, was durchaus für Verwirrung bei vielen sorgte. 

A. Seggelke, Geschäftsführer des DAFV e.V. hat eine Umfrage durchgeführt. Der 2015er Jahrgang müsste jetzt zwischen 20 und 25 cm lang sein. Von dieser Annahme ausgehend, hat sich
Seggelke auf die Suche nach Indizien gemacht, ob bzw. welche Anzeichen für eine Reproduktion des Dorsches im vergangenen Jahr sprechen.

Ziel war es aus verschiedensten Quellen einen Gesamteindruck über den Dorschnachwuchs 2015 zu gewinnen. 

Hierzu dienten: 
• Befragung von Angelfachgeschäften (10 Händler in Schleswig- Holstein, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Hamburg und Bremen)
• Befragung von Angelzeitschriftenverlagen
• Onlineumfrage unter Anglern
• Informationen von Veranstaltungen im Kutter- und Brandungsangeln
• Befragung der Berufsfischer
• Begleitung der Berufsfischerei bei der Arbeit (Bundgarnfischer auf Fehmarn)

Die Ergebnisse ließen den gleichen Schluss zu wie die Aussage des Thünen-Instituts. Kaum Hinweise auf die gesuchten Dorsche um 20 – 25 cm und nur geringe Fangmeldungen der Angler. 

Dafür gab es erfreulicherweise gehäuft Fangmeldungen von Dorschen zwischen 10 und 12 cm, die der neuen, 2016er Generation zuzuordnen sind. 

Das wollte Seggelke selbst sehen und fuhr kurzerhand nach Fehmarn, um einen Fischer bei seiner morgendlichen Kontrolle der Fanggeräte zu begleiten. Und in der Tat, neben einzelnen großen Dorschen, Aalen, und anderen Arten, waren auch zahlreiche kleine Dorsche bis 13 cm im Fang, die eindeutig dem aktuellen Jahrgang zuzurechnen sind.
„Eine Häufung an Jungfisch“, 
so der Fischer, wie er ihn in den letzten Jahren nicht erlebt hat und was auf eine erfolgreiche Reproduktion 2016 hinweist. 


*Grund zur Hoffnung?! *
„Die vom DAFV gestarteten Umfragen und die Fangauswertung der morgendlichen Ausfahrt sind kein wissenschaftlicher Nachweis, dass es dem Dorsch besser geht als vermutet“, 
so Seggelke. 
Das Gesamtbild aus den verschiedenen Quellen lässt aber Hoffnung zu, dass in den kommenden Wochen wissenschaftlich bestätigt wird, dass mit Reproduktionsmengen wie 2016 die 
Dorschpopulation auf dem Weg der Besserung ist. 

Alexander Seggelke 
Geschäftsführer


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAFV: Dorschjahrgang 2015 gesucht – 2016 gefunden*

Ich bin platt erstaunt - während bisher der DAFV immer damit glänzte Anfragen zu ignorieren und eine mehr als nur einfach schlecht zu bezeichnende Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zu machen, kommt jetzt eine Pressemeldung an unsere Redaktion von Alexander Seggelke, dem neuen Geschäftsführer des DAFV....


Ob er da vorher gefragt hat, ob er das darf???

So oder so:
*Meinen Respekt dafür!!!!*

Keine Ahnung, ob sich da was bewegt, oder ob das nur ein Versehen war.

Wir werden sehen....

Und, wie schon immer von uns klar gemacht:
Wir bringen natürlich jede Meldung und alle Infos von Vereinen und Verbänden kostenlos, das hat schon immer auch für den DAFV gegolten.

*Meinen persönlichen Respekt nochmals an Alexander Seggelke!!*

---------------------------------------------------------------------​Inhaltlich bleibe ich beim Thema Dorschmanagement und der unsäglichen Rolle des DAFV und seiner Landesverbände SH und MV dennoch bei meinen Positionen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Aktualisierung 13.10. 2016*
> Grafik zu Dorschfängen von Jens Meyer
> 
> Quellen zur Erstellung der Grafik:
> ...



Selbstverständlich habe ich mich umgehend bei Alexander Seggelke bedankt:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Seggelke,
> 
> ich bedanke mich für  die Zusendung der Pressemeldung, die wir, wie schon immer für Vereine und Verbände, selbstverständlich veröffentlichen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ørret (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAFV: Dorschjahrgang 2015 gesucht – 2016 gefunden*

Aha....so sieht also der Aufgabenbereich eines Geschäftsführers aus...|bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes
Na denn...


----------



## Deep Down (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAFV: Dorschjahrgang 2015 gesucht – 2016 gefunden*

Dieses Engagement ist begrüßenswert.

Die Einzelergebnisse der jeweiligen Quellen wären mal interessant.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAFV: Dorschjahrgang 2015 gesucht – 2016 gefunden*

Noch ne Pressemeldung zum Thema, nicht vom DAFV, sondern von einem seltenen Fall, einem weiterdenkenden und anglerfreundlichen Politiker:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Auch die Freizeitangler werden künftig reglementiert. So dürfen sie in der Laichzeit des Dorsches in den Monaten Februar und März täglich nur noch drei, im sonstigen Jahr täglich fünf Fische angeln. Für den Abgeordneten Gädechens eine mehr als fragwürdige Regelung:
> ...




Sollte der DAFV mal auch inhaltlich in diese Richtung kommen wie der Abgeordnete Gädechens, würde ich auch anfangen inhaltlich zu loben.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAFV: Dorschjahrgang 2015 gesucht – 2016 gefunden*

Der erste Stein zum Weg für 2018 ist gelegt, wo wir dann erzählt bekommen, durch die Maßnahmen in 2017, vor allem durch das Baglimit ist der Dorsch im Aufschwung und um dies noch zu verbessern wird das Baglimit von 5 auf 3 Dorsche für Angler gesenkt und die Quote der Fischer vom Vorjahr beibehalten, oder geringfügig angehoben.#d#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAFV: Dorschjahrgang 2015 gesucht – 2016 gefunden*

Zumindest  - auch das ist vielsagend genug - war ich mit dem veröffentlichen der Pressemeldung anscheinend deutlich schneller als die LV des DAFV...

Da hab ich noch auf kaum einer Seite die Meldung gesehen (ok. noch auf keiner, aber alle hab ich nicht geguckt, nur so die bekanntesten DAFV-Vasallen) ..

Die haben aber alle meist neben ihren Hauptamtlichen auch noch Öffentlichkeitsreferenten ...

Was die tun den ganzen Tag in ihren Geschäftsstellen?

keine Ahnung....

;-)))


----------



## Vanner (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAFV: Dorschjahrgang 2015 gesucht – 2016 gefunden*

Schön das sich auf Seiten des DAFV mal was regt. Eine Frage stellt sich allerdings. Warum wurde auf die Befragung der Angler zum Dorschjahrgang 2015 nicht auf deren Seite hingewiesen? Vielleicht habe ich aber auch nur was übersehen. Ich hab jedenfalls die Onlineumfrage erst heute auf der Seite des LAVB gefunden, dort steht sie wohl seit Mittwoch drin..


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAFV: Dorschjahrgang 2015 gesucht – 2016 gefunden*

Sind halt Anfänger bei sowas.. 
;.))


----------



## kati48268 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAFV: Dorschjahrgang 2015 gesucht – 2016 gefunden*

Nach all dem Schweigen bei realen Anglerproblemen und all den Schönwetter-Pressemeldungen in eigener Sache,
kommt mir dies eher vor wie ein Ruf aus der Gruft.

Der junge Mann mag ja duraus was bewegen wollen,
aber man reitet kein totes Pferd zu einem Sieg.

Kann denn jemand ihm bitte einen Posten in einer seriösen Institution anbieten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAFV: Dorschjahrgang 2015 gesucht – 2016 gefunden*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Kann denn jemand ihm bitte einen Posten in einer seriösen Institution anbieten?


Würd ich ihm auch gönnen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAFV: Dorschjahrgang 2015 gesucht – 2016 gefunden*

Heute morgen zum Zeitpunkt der Erstellung dieses Postings war die von uns hier veröffentlichte Pressemeldung des DAFV bei folgenden Mitglieds- und Landesverbänden des DAFV noch nicht auf deren Seiten zu finden, obwohl die ja alle per Mail auch von mir informiert wurden (Liste nicht vollständig, nur die bekanntesten):

LAV Brandenburg e.V.
http://www.landesanglerverband-bdg.de/

Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein e.V.
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/

Sportfischerverband im Landesfischereiverband Weser-Ems e.V.
http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/home/

Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe e.V.
https://www.lfv-westfalen.de/

Fischereiverband Saar KöR
http://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/

Verband Hessischer Fischer e. V.
http://hessenfischer.net/

BADISCHER SPORTFISCHERVERBAND E.V.
http://www.bsfv.de/

Landesverband Westfälischer Angelfischer e.V.
http://www.lwaf.de/

Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.
http://www.rhfv.de/

Angler- und Gewässerschutzbund NRW e.V.
http://www.agsb-nrw.de/

Landesfischereiverband Bremen e.V Landesfischereiverband Bremen 
http://www.lfvbremen.de/

VDSF - LAV Sachsen Anhalt e.V.
http://www.vdsf-lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/

Interessengemeinschaft Fließgewässerschutz Sachsen e.V. i.G.
http://www.igfs-ev.de/

LAV Sachsen-Anhalt e.V.
http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/ 

 DAV - Landesverband Berlin
http://www.landesanglerverband-berlin.de/

VDSF Berlin-Brandenburg
https://www.vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de/

Verband für Angeln und Naturschutz in Thüringen
http://www.anglertreff-thueringen.de/

Landesanglerverbandes Thüringen e.V.
http://www.lavt.de/

Verband Deutscher Karpfenangel Clubs e.V.
http://www.vdkac.de/

Royal Fishing Kinderhilfe e. V.
http://www.royal-fishing.de/

Deutscher Meeresanglerverband e.V. im DAFV
http://www.deutscher-meeresangler-verband.de/


----------



## Eisbär14 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAFV: Dorschjahrgang 2015 gesucht – 2016 gefunden*

Der Dorschjahrgang 2015 ist weg,seltsam.....?
Hat möglicherweise einer unserer Wissenschaftler mal darüber nachgedacht das es mit dem Salzwassereinbruch 2014 in die Ostsee zu tun hat ?
Könnte es sein das der Einstrom dieses frischen Wassers den Laich vernichtet hat ?
Oder sind dadurch die Laichfische einfach nur nach Osten abgewandert und haben in einer ganz anderen Region der Ostsee abgelaicht, da ihnen der Salzgehalt zu hoch war ?
Welches "Institut" oder welcher dieser Wissenschaftler hat den in der östlichen Ostsee mal überprüft wie dort der Nachwuchs aussieht ?
Könnte es sein das man uns Geschichten der Brüder Grimm erzählt und sich die Fische nur über ein größeres Gebiet verteilt haben, weil sich die Sauerstoff und Futterbedingungen verändert oder verbessert haben...... wer weiss.
Wir haben jedenfalls nach dem letzten Sturm aus Nord-ost mehrere dieser Fische in der 25 cm Klasse gefangen.
Ist der 2015 Jahrgang nur kurz weg gewesen und nun wieder da ?
Ich für meinen Teil glaube diesen Publikationen nicht weiter als ich meinen Hintern sehen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAFV: Dorschjahrgang 2015 gesucht – 2016 gefunden*

Hab nochmal heute morgen alle oben genannten Landes- und Spezialverbände durchgeschaut - immer noch hat NICHT einer die Pressemeldung des GF Seggelke gebracht..

Nicht mal der Meersanglerverband, dens ja noch direkter als andere betrifft ;-))

Scheinbar helfe selbst ich dem DAFV mehr mit Veröffentlichungen als seine eigenen Mitgliedsverbände...........

Peinlich?


----------



## exstralsunder (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAFV: Dorschjahrgang 2015 gesucht – 2016 gefunden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das wollte Seggelke selbst sehen und fuhr kurzerhand nach Fehmarn, um einen Fischer bei seiner morgendlichen Kontrolle der Fanggeräte zu begleiten. Und in der Tat, neben einzelnen großen Dorschen, Aalen, und anderen Arten, waren auch zahlreiche kleine Dorsche bis 13 cm im Fang, die eindeutig dem aktuellen Jahrgang zuzurechnen sind.
> „Eine Häufung an Jungfisch“,
> so der Fischer, wie er ihn in den letzten Jahren nicht erlebt hat und was auf eine erfolgreiche Reproduktion 2016 hinweist.



Da stellt sich mir die Frage: wie überhaupt kann es möglich sein, dass ein Fischer, Dorsche von 13 cm in seinem Netz findet?
Abgesehen von der erfreulichen Tatsache, dass die nachgewiesen wurden, kann und darf es absolut nicht sein, dass dieses Fische im Netz verrecken.


----------



## degl (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAFV: Dorschjahrgang 2015 gesucht – 2016 gefunden*

Also bei Stellnetze sollte das nicht vorkommen...........

Bei Schleppnetze ist es nicht zu vermeiden, das sich auch Kleinfische darin finden, weil sie einfach nicht ausbüxen können.....in der Masse......

Es finden ja immer wieder Versuche statt, durch spezielle Netze oder durch größere Maschweiten den kleineren Exemplare das Entwischen zu ermöglichen.........allerdings am Ende im Netzbeutel ist dann Schluss.......da kommen sie nicht mehr weg.........

Beifang...Gammelfisch........Discard um nur einige Bezeichnungen zu nutzen.............

gruß degl

P.s. auch wir Angler haben es nicht nur mit maßigen Dorschen zu tun.............habe schon Platzwechsel und ganz einstellen genutzt um den Lüdden zu entgehen#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAFV: Dorschjahrgang 2015 gesucht – 2016 gefunden*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Da stellt sich mir die Frage: wie überhaupt kann es möglich sein, dass ein Fischer, Dorsche von 13 cm in seinem Netz findet?


Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt - aber gut, inhaltlich hab ich mit der Geschchte eh meine Probleme - bei uns und in anderen Foren und FB laufen immer mehr Fangmeldungen von 30er Dorschen auf - der DAFV, der dazu auch noch Thünen mit einspannt (die ja NIE zugeben würden ,dass da mehr 2015er rumschwimmen als sie behauptet habe) finde nur die 2016er?

Ist vielleicht ein bisserl wie Ostereier suchen - da findet manche auch nicht alle - da sind sie trotzdem....

Peinlicher finde ich die Geschichte. dass die ganzen Landesverbände trotz bezahlter Hauptamtlicher, Öffentlichkeitsreferenten etc. die Meldung vom DAFV nicht bringen und ich die Anlger informieren muss..


----------



## Eisbär14 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAFV: Dorschjahrgang 2015 gesucht – 2016 gefunden*

Die 13 cm Dorsche wurden meiner Meinung nach in Stellreusen gefangen.
Da schwimmen sie nun mal mit hinein und können aber ohne Probleme wieder feigelassen werden.
Die Maschenweite der Reusen dürfte so um die 25 mm sein,sonst würde ja auch der genannte Aal nicht drin bleiben.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reuse


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAFV: Dorschjahrgang 2015 gesucht – 2016 gefunden*

Wie viel Jungdorsch da da sein muss, wenn der sogar in Aalreusen gefangen wird (die ja nicht gerade an Dorschstandplätzen gestellt werden)..

Mal sehen, was Thünen, dem DAFV und dem LSFV-SSH dann nächstes Jahr einfällt, damit man weiter Angler beschränken kann..

Die pluminus 30er Dorsche, die momentan von Fehmarn bis in den kleinen Belt überall gefangen werden, wurden an der Angel gelandet - da kann man sich auch vorstellen, wie viele da da sein müssen, wenn so viel an Angeln beissen (obwohls die wissenschaftlich ja gor net geben täte, wie man hört)...


----------



## Eisbär14 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAFV: Dorschjahrgang 2015 gesucht – 2016 gefunden*

Na ja den Jeti gibts ja auch nicht.....


----------



## seeschwalbe (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAFV: Dorschjahrgang 2015 gesucht – 2016 gefunden*

Dorsche von 10 bis 13 cm muß es in Massen geben
denn sie werden selbst beim Heringsangeln gefangen in Wismar.
Da kann man doch das Heringsangeln auch verbieten
um den Dorschnachwuchs zu schonen.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAFV: Dorschjahrgang 2015 gesucht – 2016 gefunden*

das sind aber die diesjährigen, das bestreitet nicht mal Thünen (bis jetzt)


----------

